# Hello, new here and wondering if anyone has any experience with PGD?



## everythingcrossed (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there, after 5 pg losses, inc one bubba lost at 21 weeks because of chromosomal issues, we're looking into preimplantation genetic diagnosis. Waiting to hear back from Care Nottingham and IVI Valencia but we're open to any clinic suggestions and would love to hear anyone's experience of PGD....it's all a minefield with abbreviations galore so far! Thanks x (I'm 42)


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

***********, london are PGD specialists if the location is any good for you,
Don't have experience of PGD but we are with them and I'm very happy with clinic, 

Livity


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You could try the Jinemed in Istanbul - they do it, and have a good success rate with older ladies/poor responders.

I went there and couldn't recommend it highly enough... plus you get a lovely holiday out of it for less money than a cycle here!

They're so clean, modern, caring and forward-thinking. You'll never have tx in the UK again after there.

So sorry to hear of your losses - and particularly the one at 21 weeks. You're due some luck.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I am so sorry for your losses   There are quite a few ladies here on FF who are having PGD for the same reasons as yourself. I know that CARE in Nottingham and GUYS in London both do PGD, there are also clinics abroad which do PGD, ie Czech Republic, Denmark etc. I'll find some threads for you shortly 
In the mean time, please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*Here are just a couple of previous threads about PGD * 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189603.90
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210421.15

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## everythingcrossed (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies. I'm waiting to hear back from Nottingham this week so fingers crossed. Feeling like 2010 might be a much better year xx


----------



## NEW-TO-THIS (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi everyone.
Has anyone had PGD - particularly abroad? Did it work? 

My husband has a chromosomal disorder but doctors here say it's a low risk of passing it on but as we're both over 40 we have to think seriously about it.

We have been quoted 6000 Euros to do it at Eurovista in Alicante and 6000 Euros for IVF (They were very helpful and thorough)  but there are no guarantees and it is such a lot of money.  

Can anyone recommend any other clinics abroad?


----------



## NEW-TO-THIS (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi hope you are well. we have looked into PGD at Eurovista in Alicante but it is 6000 euros plus 6000 for ivf. However, they have been very helpful and it is a very nice clean hospital. 

We are also on waiting list in London.

Have you found somewhere?


----------



## everythingcrossed (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there, thought I'd just update this in case anyone is considering PDG etc
Since posting my first message, we've now had a consultation at Care Nottingham which was very useful. Great consultant, really took his time wth us. We agreed to go for Array CGH which is from my understanding a step further than PGD. We have done all of our tests and are awaiting the results of the recurrent misc tests and have a review consult mid May....I'm so impatient! I'm so hoping we'll get the green light to start a cycle before the summer but we'll have to wait and see.
Anyway, Care seem very good although they are so busy so appointment waits can be long
Hey Ho


----------



## hellsbelles (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there
ive just come across your post   
Ive had one cycle of PGD with Guys in London. Unfortunately it wasnt successful. 
I did look at Nottingham as its closer to where we live but have decided to give Guys another go in the hope that they' 'know' us a bit better as we've already had one cycle!
Can i ask what 'Array CGH' is? 

Hellsbelles


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm waiting to start PGD with CRGH in London.


----------



## hellsbelles (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Gribbie

Just wanted to wish you all the best with your PGD cycle   
Ive no experience with ARGC, but lots of people on here have fab things to say about it!

Hellsbelles x


----------



## bearhug (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there! I'm at Oxford and they do PGD and CGH. With us they did some digging around and concluded they could look for our specific problem using CGH instead of PGD which is a great help financially.  CGH checks for a number of common genetic problems so if you don't have enough embryos to test on you can get your money back at Oxford because they can use the equipment another time. I've got EC tomorrow so will hopefully find out more about it in the next couple of days as we've paid for CGH.

I'm half excited and half scared!


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I underwent my first PGD cycle in Oct/November last year at Guys hospital.  We were so very fortunate for it to work and I am now almost 27 weeks pregnant.  Good luck to all those starting out on the process.  If I can be of any help please let me know. 

There is also a thread on pre-treatment 'a baby with IVF/PGD??' which you may find of help.

HD x


----------



## bearhug (Jun 19, 2009)

Everything crossed - Oooo where abouts is that thread? I've just had a lookbut can't see it. I'm still finding my way around this website


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Bearhug - I can't work out how to add a link   but you can find the IVF/PGD link by going to Home - Message Board - Peer Support - Pre Treatment.  Hope that helps.


----------

